

DjangoCon EU 2011 Videos - c4urself
http://blip.tv/djangocon-europe-2011

======
silkodyssey
List of titles with links:

[http://blip.tv/djangocon-europe-2011/tuesday-1530-andrew-
god...](http://blip.tv/djangocon-europe-2011/tuesday-1530-andrew-godwin-idan-
gazit-russel-keith-magee-alex-gaynor-jannis-leidel-5323885) Core Developers
Panel

[http://blip.tv/djangocon-
europe-2011/tuesday-1655-lightning-...](http://blip.tv/djangocon-
europe-2011/tuesday-1655-lightning-talks-5323829) Lightning talks

[http://blip.tv/djangocon-europe-2011/tuesday-1615-jonas-
obri...](http://blip.tv/djangocon-europe-2011/tuesday-1615-jonas-
obrist-5323727) The Django ORM and Multilingual Database contents

[http://blip.tv/djangocon-europe-2011/tuesday-1635-ed-
crewe-5...](http://blip.tv/djangocon-europe-2011/tuesday-1635-ed-
crewe-5323719) Integrating the Enterprise Using Django

[http://blip.tv/djangocon-europe-2011/tuesday-1415-klaas-
van-...](http://blip.tv/djangocon-europe-2011/tuesday-1415-klaas-van-
schelven-5323681) Reusable Apps using "Eight Spaces"

[http://blip.tv/djangocon-europe-2011/17-20-remco-
wendt-53197...](http://blip.tv/djangocon-europe-2011/17-20-remco-
wendt-5319747) Closing

[http://blip.tv/djangocon-
europe-2011/wednesday-1615-russel-k...](http://blip.tv/djangocon-
europe-2011/wednesday-1615-russel-keith-magee-mp4-5312130) Whither Django?

[http://blip.tv/djangocon-
europe-2011/wednesday-1530-andrew-g...](http://blip.tv/djangocon-
europe-2011/wednesday-1530-andrew-godwin-andy-mckay-jesper-noehr-eric-
florenzano-5312117) Scalability Panel

[http://blip.tv/djangocon-
europe-2011/wednesday-1700-russel-k...](http://blip.tv/djangocon-
europe-2011/wednesday-1700-russel-keith-magee-5311903) Sprint Introduction

[http://blip.tv/djangocon-europe-2011/wednesday-1030-nate-
aun...](http://blip.tv/djangocon-europe-2011/wednesday-1030-nate-aune-anna-
callahan-5311224) An iPhone-Python Love Affair: Building APIs for mobile

[http://blip.tv/djangocon-
europe-2011/wednesday-1330-andrew-g...](http://blip.tv/djangocon-
europe-2011/wednesday-1330-andrew-godwin-5311217) Deploying At An Unusual
Scale

[http://blip.tv/djangocon-europe-2011/wednesday-0930-armin-
ro...](http://blip.tv/djangocon-europe-2011/wednesday-0930-armin-
ronacher-5311189) The Impact of Django

[http://blip.tv/djangocon-europe-2011/wednesday-1415-will-
har...](http://blip.tv/djangocon-europe-2011/wednesday-1415-will-
hardy-5311186) Taming runtime dynamic models in Django

[http://blip.tv/djangocon-
europe-2011/wednesday-1205-zachary-...](http://blip.tv/djangocon-
europe-2011/wednesday-1205-zachary-voase-5311165) Django on Rais: Getting
Resourceful

[http://blip.tv/djangocon-europe-2011/wednesday-1145-alex-
gay...](http://blip.tv/djangocon-europe-2011/wednesday-1145-alex-
gaynor-5311089) The Best and worst of Django's core

[http://blip.tv/djangocon-europe-2011/tuesday-0930-martijn-
fa...](http://blip.tv/djangocon-europe-2011/tuesday-0930-martijn-
faassen-5310658) Who cares about Zope?

[http://blip.tv/djangocon-europe-2011/tuesday-1030-jesper-
noe...](http://blip.tv/djangocon-europe-2011/tuesday-1030-jesper-
noehr-5310627) Bitbucket - Lessons learned

[http://blip.tv/djangocon-europe-2011/tuesday-1330-markus-
zap...](http://blip.tv/djangocon-europe-2011/tuesday-1330-markus-zapke-gr-
ndemann-5310618) Celery: An asynchronous task queue (not only) for Django

[http://blip.tv/djangocon-
europe-2011/tuesday-1145-szilveszte...](http://blip.tv/djangocon-
europe-2011/tuesday-1145-szilveszter-farkas-5310580) Continuous Integration
and Continuous Deployment

[http://blip.tv/djangocon-europe-2011/tuesday-1205-matt-
westc...](http://blip.tv/djangocon-europe-2011/tuesday-1205-matt-
westcott-5310579) Unjoinify: A module to tame the SQL beast

[http://blip.tv/djangocon-europe-2011/monday-1445-dennis-
buns...](http://blip.tv/djangocon-europe-2011/monday-1445-dennis-bunskoek-
manuel-saelices-jonas-obrist-5309433) 3 CMSes in 45 minutes

[http://blip.tv/djangocon-europe-2011/monday-1130-andy-
mckay-...](http://blip.tv/djangocon-europe-2011/monday-1130-andy-
mckay-5309429) Large Django Sites at Mozilla

[http://blip.tv/djangocon-europe-2011/monday-1600-idan-
gazit-...](http://blip.tv/djangocon-europe-2011/monday-1600-idan-
gazit-5309361) Responsive Web design with Django, Compass and the Less
framework

[http://blip.tv/djangocon-
europe-2011/monday-1645-lightning-t...](http://blip.tv/djangocon-
europe-2011/monday-1645-lightning-talks-5309339) Lightning talks

[http://blip.tv/djangocon-europe-2011/monday-1215-jannis-
leid...](http://blip.tv/djangocon-europe-2011/monday-1215-jannis-
leidel-5309331) How I learnt to stop worrying and love python packaging

[http://blip.tv/djangocon-europe-2011/monday-1400-alex-
gaynor...](http://blip.tv/djangocon-europe-2011/monday-1400-alex-
gaynor-5309330) How I learnt to stop worrying and love python packaging

[http://blip.tv/djangocon-europe-2011/monday-1000-eric-
floren...](http://blip.tv/djangocon-europe-2011/monday-1000-eric-
florenzano-5308864) From static to realtime: One app's journey into the modern
age

<http://blip.tv/djangocon-europe-2011/episode-5300929> Opening

~~~
sixtofour
Continuous Integration and Continuous Deployment is a good talk. It doesn't go
deep, but its breadth is a good jumping off point to research and implement
CI/CD.

------
gary4gar
And for some reason, all videos are named after presenter. Please mention
"talk title"/"topic". Thanks

~~~
sixtofour
Indeed. I bookmarked it for later, rather than viewing anything immediately.
I'll have to start ... each ... video ... one ... by ... one ... to ... see
... which ... ones ... are ... interest ... ing ... to ... me.

~~~
pajju
what is the whole idea of writing ... 3 dots? Is it for readability or
anything else?

~~~
mryan
It is often used to show that something took a long time to do, although
rarely do you see so many occurrences in one sentence!

~~~
sixtofour
Right, I was trying to recreate the flow of watching the first few minutes of
each video.

------
simonw
I've added the talk videos to Lanyrd, so you can now browse them by the full
talk description and speaker information:

<http://lanyrd.com/2011/djangocon-europe/schedule/>

We have writeups and slides for a lot of the talks as well. Here's an example
of a talk with slides, notes and a video: <http://lanyrd.com/2011/djangocon-
europe/sfmzk/>

~~~
sixtofour
Fabulous, thanks.

------
ch0wn
The new blip.tv interface feels unfinished. The HTML5 toggle page[0] is broken
since the update and I got no response to my bug report so far. There is no
loading indicator for the videos so on first look it seemed like there were no
videos.

Also, the pagination buttons lack the "cursor: pointer" attribute and pages
are loaded via AJAX (no loading indicator, again), but don't alter the URL, so
using the back button from a video brings you to page 1.

I really hope they'll sort those problems out.

[0] <http://blip.tv/html5>

~~~
kmfrk
"Unfinished"? Is that a euphemism for awful, because that's what it is. :)

Downloading a blip.tv video is such a pain in the ass that the only logical
explanation is that the blip.tv guys are doing everything they can to prevent
people from downloading anything from their site.

~~~
ch0wn
That's a very unfortunate development. I remember the several download options
and now there's not even an RSS feed anymore.

------
bfirsh
I wish the lightning talks were split into separate videos so they could be
linked to.

